# CPT code 99223



## NESmith (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a provider who is billing a 99223 for a specialty consult. In the HPI he states that the patient is aphasic and unable to provide any meaningful history. So, the history was obtained from the nursing personnel. In the PFSH FH-noncontributory Social Hx obtained from son and PM hx from records. Would this be appropriate to bill this level of a consult. Thanks


----------

